# Πεντακόσιες λέξεις



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2016)

*Την πρώτη (και τελευταία) φορά που κλείνεις τα εξήντα...*

...ο αριθμός είναι τόσο στρογγυλός και μοναδικός και μαγικός, που σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι και να προβληματίζεσαι και να συνειδητοποιείς διάφορα πράγματα. Τα πιο πολλά από αυτά δεν έχουν τίποτα το μοναδικό και το μαγικό, αλλά κατά περίεργο τρόπο τα σκέφτεσαι μόνο και μόνο επειδή ξαφνικά ο αριθμός στο κοντέρ της ηλικίας σου αρχίζει πια από 6. Συνειδητοποιείς, για παράδειγμα, ότι δεν πήρες καν είδηση πως ουσιαστικά έχεις κλείσει τα εξήντα εδώ και δυο βδομάδες (αφού έχεις ήδη ζήσει καμιά δεκαπενταριά δίσεκτα χρόνια).

Μετά, συνειδητοποιείς ότι σε ευχαριστεί που εξακολουθούν να σε παραξενεύουν περίεργα πράγματα, σαν να είσαι μικρό παιδί. Να απορείς «μα πώς μετρούσαν στη Μεσοποταμία με τα δάχτυλα ως το 60 και πώς τους ήρθε και μοίρασαν τη μέρα σε δώδεκα ώρες και την ώρα σε 60 λεπτά;» και να ανακαλύπτεις πόσο εύκολο είναι να μετρήσεις στο ένα χέρι ως το δώδεκα μετακινώντας τον αντίχειρα σε καθεμία από τις τρεις φάλαγγες των άλλων τεσσάρων δαχτύλων του ανοιχτού σου χεριού. Και πόσο εύκολο είναι να πολλαπλασιάσεις με το άλλο χέρι (ανοιγοκλείνοντας δάχτυλα) τις ντουζίνες για να φτάσεις στο 60.

Το παίρνεις απόφαση όμως ότι, άσχετα πώς νιώθεις εσύ, είναι αδύνατον πια να πείσεις νέους ανθρώπους να μη σου μιλάνε στον πληθυντικό. Κάνεις λοιπόν την ανάγκη φιλοτιμία και δήθεν το απολαμβάνεις επειδή ξέρεις ότι, στα αρχαία χρόνια, η «Γερουσία» ήταν μόνο για τους έμπειρους και τους σοφούς ανθρώπους που είχαν περάσει τα 60, που θα πει ότι κι εσύ είσαι πια έμπειρος και σοφός άνθρωπος και πώς ό,τι θα λες θα πρέπει να το ακούνε με προσοχή και σεβασμό (κι αν είσαι πραγματικά άξιος γερουσιαστής, κάπου εδώ γελάς βροντερά με την αλαζονεία σου).

Συνειδητοποιείς ότι είσαι θρέμμα των ανθρώπων που σε αγαπούν και σε αγάπησαν, της γυναίκας σου, της οικογένειάς σου, των φίλων σου, των δασκάλων σου και των συμμαθητών σου, των γνωστών σου και των αγνώστων σου. Των συγγραφέων των βιβλίων που διάβασες και της μουσικής που άκουσες και των έργων που παρακολούθησες και των ειδήσεων που άκουσες και των φαγητών που δοκίμασες. Αλλά το ίδιο είσαι θρέμμα των εχθρών σου και των όσων στη ζωή σε ανάγκασαν να αλλάξεις δρόμο όταν δεν ήθελες και των όσων δεν γνώρισες ενώ το επιθυμούσες και συνειδητοποιείς πια ότι ίσως υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να μην προλαβαίνεις όσα σκόπευες να φτιάξεις και να ζήσεις. Και μετά, σαν σοφός που είσαι τώρα, καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτή η μπαρούφα ίσχυε και θα ισχύει κάθε μέρα της ζωής σου και ότι είσαι ανόητος αν έπρεπε να φτάσεις στα εξήντα σου για να το καταλάβεις και ότι είσαι σούπερ ανόητος αν αφήσεις να σε κυβερνάει ένας ολοστρόγγυλος αριθμός που ήξεραν να τον εξουσιάζουν ακόμα κι οι σαμάνοι της ερήμου πριν πέντε χιλιάδες χρόνια.

Στην τελική ανάλυση όμως, συνειδητοποιείς πως τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν θα σε απασχολούσε τώρα αν πριν από εξήντα και κάτι λίγο ακόμα χρόνια δεν είχαν υπάρξει δυο άνθρωποι που ερωτεύτηκαν και η αγάπη τους σε έφερε στον κόσμο. 

Και ξαφνικά, σου λείπουν. Πολύ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, δόχτορα, να σε χαίρονται που σ' αγαπούνε! Τι ωραία φωτογραφία!

(Αυτό με τα δίσεκτα σαν σόφισμα φαίνεται, πάντως)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2016)

sarant said:


> Χρόνια πολλά, δόχτορα, να σε χαίρονται που σ' αγαπούνε! Τι ωραία φωτογραφία!
> 
> (Αυτό με τα δίσεκτα σαν σόφισμα φαίνεται, πάντως)


Ευχαριστώ - και ναι, σόφισμα είναι, φυσικά! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2016)

Πολύ ωραίο, δόκτωρ! Χρόνια πολλά και ό,τι επιθυμείς!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2016)

Δόκτορα, χρόνια σου πολλά και πολύ ευτυχισμένα. Η ουσία των πάντων είναι τα πάντα. Να μπορείς να τα γνωρίζεις, να τα εξερευνείς, να τα αγαπάς και να τα χρησιμοποιείς. Τα πάντα. Και φυσικά η αγάπη που σου δίνουν και δίνεις στους ανθρώπους που είναι δίπλα σου, που σε μεγάλωσαν, που τους μεγάλωσες και που είθε τα όσα έζησες μαζί τους να είναι πάντα οδηγός σου, είτε είναι μαζί σου είτε δεν είναι.




sarant said:


> Χρόνια πολλά, δόχτορα, να σε χαίρονται που σ' αγαπούνε! Τι ωραία φωτογραφία!
> 
> (Αυτό με τα δίσεκτα σαν σόφισμα φαίνεται, πάντως)



Σόφισμα, ναι, βεβαίως. Γιατί παίζει με την λέξη "έτος". Η λέξη "έτος" είναι περισσότερο αυθαίρετη απ' όσο νομίζει κανείς. Είναι διαφορετικό χρονικό διάστημα (αν το μετρήσουμε π.χ. σε δευτερόλεπτα) το γρηγοριανό από το ιουλιανό έτος και τα δυο είναι διαφορετικά από το τροπικό έτος* κι αυτό ακόμα είναι διαφορετικό από τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται για να κάνει η Γη μια πλήρη περιστροφή γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο.

Βέβαια καλύτερη σοφιστεία θα μπορούσε να εφεύρει κανείς αν ήταν αστροναύτης και ζούσε 1-2 χρόνια στον Άρη, που το έτος διαρκεί 687 γήινες μέρες (ή 669 αρειανές μέρες).

Φυσικά όλοι γερνάμε διαφορετικά, γιατί ζούμε την ζωή μας σε διαφορετικά υψόμετρα και στην ζωή μας έχουμε τρέξει με διαφορετικές ταχύτητες. Όμως αυτή η διαφορά είναι τόσο μικρή που δεν είναι μετρήσιμη.


* την διάρκεια του οποίου προσπαθεί να προσομοιώσει το γρηγοριανό ημερολόγιο. Μια ολοκλήρωση της γήινης τροχιάς γύρω απ' τον Ήλιο διαρκεί περισσότερο, αλλά αν ρυθμίζαμε το έτος με βάση αυτήν, κάποια στιγμή θα φτάναμε να έχουμε Αύγουστο κι έξω να χιονίζει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλέ μας και πολυαγαπημένε μας δόκτορα. Να σε ραίνει η ζωή με τις ευτυχίες που αξίζεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2016)

Καλέ μας δόκτορα, χρόνια σου πολλά και ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2016)

Να είναι οι χαρές σου συχνές και μεγάλες και οι λύπες σου μικρές και σπάνιες! Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπημένε μας δόκτορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους, με αντίδωρο ένα μικρό κουίζ. 

Αν οι Μεσοποτάμιοι σαμάνοι ήταν οι πρώτοι που ανακάλυψαν πώς να φτάσουν ως το 60 με τα δάχτυλα των δύο χεριών (ή και ως τη μια γρόσα, το 144 = 12 x 12 με σχετική ευελιξία και εξάσκηση), εμείς, στην ψηφιακή εποχή, ως ποιον αριθμό θα μπορούσαμε να μετρήσουμε εύκολα με τα δαχτυλάκια των χεριών μας (χωρίς να πρέπει καν να καταφύγουμε στις φάλαγγές τους);


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 8, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά, κι από αυτό το μετερίζι, Δρα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους, με αντίδωρο ένα μικρό κουίζ.
> 
> Αν οι Μεσοποτάμιοι σαμάνοι ήταν οι πρώτοι που ανακάλυψαν πώς να φτάσουν ως το 60 με τα δάχτυλα των δύο χεριών (ή και ως τη μια γρόσα, το 144 = 12 x 12 με σχετική ευελιξία και εξάσκηση), εμείς, στην ψηφιακή εποχή, ως ποιον αριθμό θα μπορούσαμε να μετρήσουμε εύκολα με τα δαχτυλάκια των χεριών μας (χωρίς να πρέπει καν να καταφύγουμε στις φάλαγγές τους);



Το 14;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους, με αντίδωρο ένα μικρό κουίζ.
> 
> Αν οι Μεσοποτάμιοι σαμάνοι ήταν οι πρώτοι που ανακάλυψαν πώς να φτάσουν ως το 60 με τα δάχτυλα των δύο χεριών (ή και ως τη μια γρόσα, το 144 = 12 x 12 με σχετική ευελιξία και εξάσκηση), εμείς, στην ψηφιακή εποχή, ως ποιον αριθμό θα μπορούσαμε να μετρήσουμε εύκολα με τα δαχτυλάκια των χεριών μας (χωρίς να πρέπει καν να καταφύγουμε στις φάλαγγές τους);



Δύσκολα βάζεις, δόκτορα - να το πάρει το ποτάμι!

Όμως το αντίδωρο θέλει πρώτα δώρο: Χρόνια πολλά και πάλι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Δύσκολα βάζεις, δόκτορα - να το πάρει το ποτάμι!
> 
> Όμως το αντίδωρο θέλει πρώτα δώρο: Χρόνια πολλά και πάλι!
> View attachment 5426


Ευχαριστώ για το αντίδωρο (δεν την ήξερα καν τη φωτογραφία). Εϊναι επιζωγραφισμένη, μάλλον...

Θα δώσω ένα hint για το κουίζ (όχι, δεν είναι 14 η απάντηση -είναι πολύ περισσότερο). Βρίσκεται στην *ψηφιακή* εποχή μας και στα δαχτυλάκια μας, που *ανοιγοκλείνουν*. Είναι πολύ εύκολο νομίζω τώρα...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2016)

Μάλιστα - κατάλαβα: [1023] μήπως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2016)

Ακριβώς! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι επιζωγραφισμένη, μάλλον...



Color by Klimbim.
https://klimbim2014.wordpress.com/2016/03/06/jose-raul-capablanca-vs-alexander-alekhine-1913/

Για το άλλο... τέσσερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακριβώς! :)



Δώστε και καμμιά εξήγηση σ' εμάς τους νυσταγμένους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Δώστε και καμμιά εξήγηση σ' εμάς τους νυσταγμένους.



Πάτα στο... τέσσερα. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2016)

...
Ίντα να πρωτοθυμηθώ, ίντα να μνημονέψω;
Πέντε ντουζίνες έκλεισε κι ίντα να τον φιλέψω;

Λοιπόν, απ' το πρωί σπάω το κεφάλι μου για να βρω κατάλληλο τραγούδι για την εξηντάδα, αλλά τελικά σκέφτηκα να σε τιμήσω με έναν εξηντάρη στ' όνομα, εικοσάρη στην καρδιά και κατοστάρη χρυσό στη φωνή, τον Γιώργο Ξηντάρη (τον «τελευταίο αμανετζή*» όπως τον λένε στην πιάτσα), με εικόνες από την Ανατολή, το ουζάδικο στ' αψηλά στη Σκόπελο με την καταπληκτική θέα όπου έχω περάσει καναδυοτρείς από τις ωραιότερες καλοκαιρινές βραδιές με παρεάκια τσίλικα πριν από μερικές δεκαετίες, όταν το μαγαζί ήταν ακόμα κουτουκάκι κι εγώ κουταβάκι. 

Αυτό για τη θέα και την καλοκαιρινή αίσθηση, παρά το πλεϊμπάκ:







Πάλι τραγούδι θα σου πω απ' την καρδιά βγαρμένο






Είσαι παιδάκι μάλαμα, παιδί από τα φίνα
το λέει όλος ο ντουνιάς, Περαίας και Αθήνα

Όσοι έχουνε πολλά λεφτά να 'ξερα τι τα κάνουν







Πάντα με σέβας περπατώ κι όλο τη γης κοιτάζω
στον κόσμο εγεννήθηκα καρδιές να δοκιμάζω






* Αμανετζής με τα όλα του: «Φωνή αηδόνι, όχι αστεία».


Επιδόρπιο, ο μανές της καληνυχτιάς:






Ήρθε η ώρα κι η στιγμή το στόμα μου ν’ ανοίξω
Και στην καλή παρέα μου καληνυχτιά ν’ αφήσω




daeman said:


> Όσα και να 'ν' τα χρόνια σου δεν έχει σημασία
> μονάχα ίντα τα 'καμες, εκειά 'ναι η αξία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2016)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, ω Δαεμάνε! :)

Ας προσθέσω για τη λεξιλογική πληρότητα ότι το αντίστοιχο γερμανόφωνο στανταράκι για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι το παρλατοειδές 60 Jahre und kein bisschen weise («60 χρονών και δεν έβαλα σταλιά μυαλό»), του Κουρτ Γιούργκενς, από τα δικά του 60, (*εδώ*, για εξτρίμ απολαύσεις στα γερμανικά του 1975).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πάτα στο... τέσσερα. :)



...ή στο 132, για πιο δυνατές καταστάσεις.

Να μια πρωτότυπη σκέψη, λοιπόν: να μετράς στα δάχτυλα όπως μετράνε οι υπολογιστές. Το δίχως άλλο η ιδέα προήλθε από προγραμματιστή ή μαθηματικό· δεν ξέρω ποιος άλλος θα σκεφτόταν με όρους δυαδικούς. Ταιριαστό, πάντως, και πολύ χρήσιμο, καθώς μόνο με το ένα χέρι φτάνεις ως το 31.

Η πρώτη μου ιδέα ήταν να προσαρμόσω το σύστημα των Μεσοποταμίων χωρίς τις φάλαγγες, οπότε καταλήγουμε με πέντε στο τετράγωνο = 25, αν και με μια μικρή αλλαγή φτάνουμε και στο 30. Αχρείαστα πρωτόγονο, όμως, δεδομένου τού τι γνωρίζουμε τώρα.

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, Δόκτορα Τάκη*. Θα ήθελα να το πω στα γερμανικά, αλλά οι επαναλήψεις μου είναι ακόμα στην αρχή.

* Για συντομία. Έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου για το δόκιμο της ορθογραφίας «Δόκτορα Τάκι». :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ σε Δούκα, για τις ευχές. Οι παλιότεροι γνωρίζουν πώς βγήκε το drsiebenmal, δηλαδή δρ. εφτά φορές ή δρ. επτάκις (καμία σχέση με δοκτοράτα), που οδηγεί στο δρεπτάκι(ς), ένα ρέμπους με λίγο από επώνυμο και λίγο από όνομα, κατευθείαν από την εποχή των αυστηρά οκταψήφιων ονομάτων για τα email... :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2016)

Καλωσήλθες στο κλαμπ, Δόκτορα. Δεν είναι λίγα τα εξήντα, αλλά το βασικό είναι ο καθένας μας να μην είναι λίγος. Πέρα από τα αυτονόητα περί υγείας, σου εύχομαι να μην πληθαίνουν γρήγορα τα ντεζαβιού που, αν τα ξαναζούσες, απλώς θα τα υπόμενες μηχανικά μέχρι την ήδη γνωστή κατάληξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ Θέμη -και η συμβουλή σου, είναι από τις καλύτερες ευχές που πήρα αυτές τις μέρες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2016)

Έψαχνα αν βρω το Now we are sixty, αλλά ποιός ξέρει που έχει καταχωνιαστεί, οπότε παραθέτω απλά το μόνο ποίημα της συλλογής που βρήκα στο ιντερνέτιο (επιφυλάσσομαι για τα άλλα).

Wrinklies

When Viv and I go to the shops
For milk and bread and cheese and chops,
We look at all the wrinklies there,
Who shuffle round the shelves and stare,

And tell ourselves when we are old
Our hands won't shake, we won't lose hold.
And when we're halfway home, we find
We've left the cheese and chops behind.

Κι ένα από αυτά που παρωδεί το προηγούμενο:

The End

When I was One,
I had just begun.

When I was Two,
I was nearly new.

When I was Three,
I was hardly me.

When I was Four,
I was not much more.

When I was Five,
I was just alive.

But now I am sixty, 
I'm as clever as clever

So I think I'll be sixty now
Forever and ever.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2016)

:) Thanksixty times SBE!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2016)

Να 'σαι πάντα καλά, Δόκτορα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 11, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, είπαμε; Δεν είπαμε! (Είμαι λίγο αδέξια με τις ευχές, όλοι γράφουν αριστουργήματα).:blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2016)

Σας ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ και Μελ! :) :)

Μελ, αριστεύεις στα παινέματα, όμως...;)


----------

